# Destin 2/1/13



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Rednecked up my cousin's fancy condo. Spent the afternoon with a few poles set up. Everything almost went perfect, had an old guy stop to chat when a poll went off. Whatever it was jumped, fought for about 30 seconds, then...lost it. Old guy said "man I thought I was about to see something cool".

Don't know if it was toothy and cut the line or if the cheapo pompano rig just broke. I had switched out the hooks but tonight I'm tying my own setups just in case. Splitting tomorrow between the beach and the jetties.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It's the fish that you DON'T catch that keep you coming back


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Pompano like to jump sometimes... was it a bigger fish or a smaller fish?


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Not sure, didn't feel like a big red or anything. The loop around the eye snapped clean. The more I think about it the more I'm sure I fell victum to a rig that had been in the package too long.

Or I'll just tell the story like it was a shark that bit through it...


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Good day today. Two very large reds and 2 pompano. All caught on Shrimp. One fight with the red was on a 6.5 foot rod and reel with 10 lb test, it was awesome.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Hack said:


> Good day today. Two very large reds and 2 pompano. All caught on Shrimp. One fight with the red was on a 6.5 foot rod and reel with 10 lb test, it was awesome.


Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:
catch 'em up.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Had no less than 8 old dudes wander down after the first red to congratulate me. Turned out I was providing several people at the condo complex with their afternoon entertainment. Apparently there was a round of applause but I couldn't hear it.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

I know they are on the sand, apologies. Care was taken, I was by myself. Fish were out of water for under a minute.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice fish! How do you like that Daiwa rode and reel? Been thinking about picking up a couple for guests...


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

I like it. Good 20 buck investment to avoid bringing my good bass gear down.


Went from 2 to 4 this afternoon. No joke, 16 pomps. All returned to the ocean, didn't feel like cleaning any today.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done! Good to hear about the rod and reel. Thanks.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Forgot to post this earlier.

So yesterday I was fishing, wading out to cast, etc., and noticed a small brown spot on my foot. It didn't brush off with the tide, and I reached down and could tell pretty quick it was a bit of oil. Is that still common down here? Is it kind of a new norm?


----------



## tbstimber12 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hack,

How do you get your line out far enough with a short rod like that? If you're wading you're a braver man than me.:thumbup:


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

tbstimber12 said:


> Hack,
> 
> How do you get your line out far enough with a short rod like that? If you're wading you're a braver man than me.:thumbup:


 
I only waded out about thigh deep. With a 2 ounce weight distance wasn't the problem, the problem was being able to cast out all of the line on the reel. If something big grabbed it and turned out to sea I probably would have missed the fish. Luckily, the big red (34 inches) grabbed it and ran towards me.

SO I had a big rod and the short one. I wouldn't trade the fight with the red on the short one for anything, it was the best part of the weekend.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice haul!!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

You do know ... Laying your rod in the sand is a no no precedure here, just looking out


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

FromNolaToPcola said:


> You do know ... Laying your rod in the sand is a no no precedure here, just looking out


 
I know, but I was fishing alone, and rather than run back to the tackle box for the law stick I used my cheapo wally world rod and reel for scale and got the fish back in the water. Then that night I just measured where the fish lined up on the rod to know the length.


----------

